# Snow blower truck



## 7mm08 (Mar 2, 2019)

What is a good number to charge for blowing snow on township, county, state roads


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You're going to have to provide a LOT more info. 

Reread your question and ask yourself if you could answer this question based on the info provided? 

Not to mention, I'm assuming you already have much of the info for you to come close to a determination on price.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

5.00


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It's never what you think it's going to be...


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Simplistically, you need to determine your costs per hour/mile and then how much profit you want to make per hour/mile.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

FWIW, 7mm 08 is a good round killed a few deer with that round.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Ok, let's give him a chance to respond with some more information please


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

7mm08 said:


> What is a good number to charge for blowing snow on township, county, state roads


welcome, to the P/S. Post a pic. of your truck / hp. of that blower/ location, go from there ???


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

69!
Yep, definitely 69.
69’s a good number!


----------

